# show us your GTP'S



## snappy (Jul 18, 2007)

I want a green tree python im going to get one when my snakes breed and i would like to
see some picture's of them
thanx


----------



## freddy (Jul 18, 2007)

google.


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 18, 2007)

try google


----------



## scorps (Jul 18, 2007)

yeah most people don't show pics of them i think you would try best to Google just look on website that sell em eg pails for scales they have heaps of pics on their


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice avatar melgalea.


----------



## gillsy (Jul 18, 2007)

What snakes are you breeding.


----------



## crush the turtle (Jul 18, 2007)

go ask jeves


----------



## snappy (Jul 18, 2007)

atherton jungle pythons
thanx


----------



## gillsy (Jul 18, 2007)

It will probably take you at least 3-5 years to breed enough to get even one GTP.


----------



## spottie (Jul 18, 2007)

Here are my ones with a little help from a friend called GOOGLE

http://images.google.com.au/images?hl=en&q=green tree python&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## crush the turtle (Jul 18, 2007)

*my gtp*

here are some of mine

plzz dont tell many people i have them, i dnt want everyone to no


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 18, 2007)

nice gtp's mate


----------



## clarkey (Jul 19, 2007)

You'd want to breed an awful lot of Athertons to be able to afford a green, seeing how and Atherton hatchy is around the $200-$250 mark and a green is $6000. Like Gillsy said, a good couple of seasons at least


----------



## trader (Jul 19, 2007)

snappy said:


> I want a green tree python im going to get one when my snakes breed and i would like to
> see some picture's of them
> thanx


 
You can see photos of them on the *HerpTrader* GTP adverts.....

The latest advert I placed for GTP's (719-600) has a great photo of the juveniles.


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Here*

Here you are.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 19, 2007)

Heres mine Ive had him for a while... Great handler and heres his girlfriend


----------



## M.bredl.mad (Jul 19, 2007)

Why are GTP's so expensive?


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 19, 2007)

Supply and demand; a limited supply and a massive demand!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 19, 2007)

Once you have the money they are worth to have $7700 they are from URS....If u have the money to spend....


----------



## Johan (Jul 19, 2007)

Here is my GT-P


----------



## Armand (Jul 19, 2007)

how come people dont want others to know that they hav GTP's?? wouldnt you be proud having them?


----------



## Colin (Jul 19, 2007)

Armand said:


> how come people dont want others to know that they hav GTP's?? wouldnt you be proud having them?



 Proud yes to own them and sorry when they get stolen after showing them off  I suggest if you want to look at pics of GTP's try google or try http://www.finegtps.com/
or http://www.greentreepythons.co.uk/


----------



## Miss B (Jul 19, 2007)

Would love to own a GTP one day. I notice that URS have now sold their final juvenile from last season. Is it just me, or do the Pails for Scales GTP's look nicer than the URS ones? I mean I'm no expert, but the Pails ones look much prettier to me!


----------



## gillsy (Jul 19, 2007)

Armand said:


> how come people dont want others to know that they hav GTP's?? wouldnt you be proud having them?


 
A family was tied up and held up at gun point in Adelaide for 12 of their GTP's.


----------



## Kratos (Jul 19, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Is it just me, or do the Pails for Scales GTP's look nicer than the URS ones? I mean I'm no expert, but the Pails ones look much prettier to me!



Im the exact opposite, I love the URS ones gotta love that ultimate blue one


----------



## Sanchez (Jul 19, 2007)

There's a GTP at my work.


oops, Already done


----------



## Mayo (Jul 19, 2007)

As they become more common they will drop in price. I have watched the price slowly fall over the last few years and am waiting till I can afford one.


----------



## ad (Jul 19, 2007)

Here is a lovely little red phase juvenile.
Cheers
Adam


----------



## ad (Jul 19, 2007)

And for the yellow lovers,
Cheers
Adam


----------



## Retic (Jul 19, 2007)

Well if you are lucky enough to breed your Athertons and you get say 20 hatchlings at $250 each that is $5000, there should be plenty available this season for $5000 so there you go problem solved. 



snappy said:


> atherton jungle pythons
> thanx


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 19, 2007)

LOL my pics were donated by the adelaide zoo when i was there last yr lol if i had GTP's I wouldnt be lettin ppl know I had them.... BUt no one would get in the house with my rottweilers hehe


----------



## ad (Jul 19, 2007)

Here is one more pic,
A couple of bits of capsicum and onion and on the bbq.
Cheers
Adam.


----------



## zulu (Jul 19, 2007)

ad said:


> Here is one more pic,
> A couple of bits of capsicum and onion and on the bbq.
> Cheers
> Adam.


Those red babys are deadly looking AD,just a little bit of contrast with the yellow one LOL


----------



## snakeitup (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice Ad, are they yours? who bred them?


----------



## Jungleland (Jul 19, 2007)

Very Nice GTP's AD.

Well Done!!!


----------



## cement (Jul 19, 2007)

GTP's are hot. They expensive because their tricky to look after also.
Yeah that would be just great having a pair croak on ya because of a blackout etc.
i'll wait for price to drop, but love the photo's!


----------



## snappy (Jul 19, 2007)

its pictures like this that keeps my hopes alive ad


----------



## Jules (Jul 19, 2007)

A couple on sale on The herp shop website. I need the price to drop a bit as well. I dont think it will be long before they are affordable. I think they look much better a juvies than adults.


----------



## Colin (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't keep GTP's but here's some pics from some site on the net (can't recall where)


----------



## Retic (Jul 20, 2007)

Colin, that first one is beautiful. There was a bloke selling a little red baby on an American forum the other day for $200 plus freight LOL.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 20, 2007)

They're dirt cheap in America! If they're native, can we import them from the US? That'd be sweet. I love those red juvies.

Seeing as nobody knows who I am or where I live (apart from suburb) how can somene come and steal my herps?


----------



## hornet (Jul 20, 2007)

its actually quite easy, all they need to do if offer you a herp for sale and then get your licence details. And no, we cant import any herps, not even natives


----------



## Armand (Jul 20, 2007)

boa said:


> Colin, that first one is beautiful.


 
haha i cant recall ever seeing an "ugly" GTP ever before.. do you even get ugly ones LOL??


----------



## PhilK (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't like some of the morphs. Like the high black ones, and the really speckly ones (Calico I think).

Is there any difference in the adults that grow out of red or yellow juvies?


----------



## Armand (Jul 20, 2007)

nope just the colours...


----------



## PhilK (Jul 20, 2007)

Which colour grows out of a red juvie and which grows out of a yellow juvie is what I meant?


----------



## Colin (Jul 20, 2007)

boa said:


> Colin, that first one is beautiful. There was a bloke selling a little red baby on an American forum the other day for $200 plus freight LOL.




geez boa at that price I'll take 50 thanks :lol: anyday


----------



## Retic (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah overseas they are so common they can fetch less than many other pythons. They aren't hard to breed and breed in good numbers, a couple more years and they will be very affordable here, I already know people who have bought feeders for under $5000.


----------



## scotchbo (Jul 20, 2007)

its not something people want to advertise having, my friend owns a few and he keeps his at the police station were he works sort of like a cop shop mascot...

And there under lock and key so you try and steal them he WILL shoot you lol


----------



## ad (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for the comments and all the pms.

these are animals I bred last season.
Im hoping to do the same this year,
Cheers
Adam


----------



## krusty (Jul 20, 2007)

here is some pics for you.i wish they where mine.


----------



## krusty (Jul 20, 2007)

and if any one can put me on to a breeder that is selling feeding GTP hatchys for $5000 or under let me know as i am looking to get some this season and if i can save over $2000 on 2 ill buy from them as the best price i have found is around $6000 +..........so any help would be great....cheers.


----------



## snakegal (Jul 20, 2007)

Does anyone truly know the difference between the New Guinean GTP's (which apparently predominate the market in Australia) and the genuine Australian GTP's?

Any pics to show the difference between the 2 forms?


----------



## PhilK (Jul 20, 2007)

Why are there so many pictures of communally housed GTPs and nobody kicks up a stink? Uusually on APS snakes together are frowned upon. And still looking for the answer whats the colour difference as adults between red and yellow juvies?


----------



## Colin (Jul 20, 2007)

PhilK said:


> And still looking for the answer whats the colour difference as adults between red and yellow juvies?



From what I understand none. The red ones are supposed to indicate that their is some PNG (or elsewhere) bloodlines in that strain as pure Australian GTP's only have yellow hatchies and no red ones. GTP's from places other than Australia (or maybe with mixed O/S & Australian bloodlines) have yellow, red and other varying shades of hatchies.

The only difference between say a red hatchie and a pure Australian line GTP yellow hatchie, as adults would be varying white patterns along the spine and other locality colouration traits. The Greg Maxwell books explain it better than I can. Or try Greg's website http://www.finegtps.com/Biography.htm


----------



## Colin (Jul 20, 2007)

Double posting - please delete


----------



## krusty (Jul 20, 2007)

i have all way wanted to know how to tell the difference as well.


----------



## Kratos (Jul 20, 2007)

krusty said:


> i have all way wanted to know how to tell the difference as well.



The book The More Complete Chondro shows some of the differences


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 20, 2007)

MY uncle said he would buy me two as long as he got his money back from the first lot of babies........ (Spend money to make money)

He has been living in England for the last 6 months .... Apparently in England you can buy them for about $70 Australian dollars.....

Why doesnt someone with the right license import a whole heap ???


----------



## Retic (Jul 20, 2007)

I think your uncle may have his wires crossed, in the UK they go for about £200-250 and up to $375 for really good ones, that is about $500-900. 
There is no right license, believe me if there was it would have been done.


----------



## Retic (Jul 20, 2007)

These are the ones to have, I could live without the green ones but give me a Canary anyday


----------



## crush the turtle (Jul 20, 2007)

hhh


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 21, 2007)

Spewing there is no right license.....

Still up to $1000 is better than here.....

Might have to talk him into a business venture......


----------



## snakeman 93 (Jul 21, 2007)

Heres a good link, he's an awesome photographer http://www.oceanwideimages.com.au/pythons.aspx


----------



## snakeman 93 (Jul 21, 2007)

Check out some of his other photography he is mainly based on marine life but he has other great pics


----------



## cray (Jul 22, 2007)

*Mine !!*

well not mine, exactly, but MY CONTRIBUTION to GTP pics.


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 23, 2007)

Yep, that is a top shelf animal for sure, they don't get much better than that.


----------



## S.D. (Jul 23, 2007)

boa said:


> These are the ones to have, I could live without the green ones but give me a Canary anyday


 
:shock::shock::shock:

That's it, I'm moving... But where to... boa where am I moving to again? US?

I'd seriously consider moving for one of those. I don't care if they're all apparently boring, looks alone have sold me!


----------



## S.D. (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone know if you can get the maroons here (as in are there breeders?). I’m not looking for names or specifics or anything, but it’s something to think about (well for me anyway). I’ve seen a lot of pics on US sites with mixed clutches of yellows and maroons but as yet I haven’t seen any breeders or “For Sale” threads with any maroon offspring (maybe they’re all hold-backs). If i was going to throw down on some GTPs it would be worth spending the extra to see red instead of yellow for the first 12 months or so


----------



## Retic (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah plenty of red babies around, the red ones only come from the exotic GTP's so as most of the Greens here are exotic there are red babies.


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 23, 2007)

It isnt really possible to distinguish aussy GTP's and exotic ones, and unless you have collection information etc. the animal is probably exotic. This is not to take away from their glory though. I think they are magnificent animals.


----------



## Retic (Jul 23, 2007)

It is certainly hard to tell them apart especially as any local ones could by now have exotic blood mixed in, there are things to look for but as you say without collection data chances are they are exotic. 99 out of 100 would be exotic.


----------



## Glimmerman (Jul 23, 2007)

gold&black... said:


> Comment removed



And it's comments like that, that ppl don't show their animals. :evil:


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 23, 2007)

i agree Daniel, 
not a funny comment at all, 
, i preffer the red phase hatchling bloodlines, 
more morph potential etc


----------



## ad (Jul 23, 2007)

Here is another pic of some reds.

Notice the difference in the reds, one is blood red - the other orangy red. 

These are more of the animals I bred last season,
Cheers
Adam.


----------



## Miss B (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow Ad, those are beautiful :shock:


----------



## Deano (Jul 23, 2007)

There’s some great looking GTP’s out there, cant wait till I get 1 or 2 in my collection!!


----------



## viridis (Jul 23, 2007)

There are some smoking animals in this thread!

Here are some of ours, we have both red and yellow animals but my favs are our speckleds, (followed by the plain old green with white dots) which came from yellow babies,


nick


----------



## Retic (Jul 23, 2007)

I love that one on the left Nick, far more interesting than most GTP's.


----------



## Magpie (Jul 23, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Why are there so many pictures of communally housed GTPs and nobody kicks up a stink? Uusually on APS snakes together are frowned upon. And still looking for the answer whats the colour difference as adults between red and yellow juvies?


 
Because the pictures do not belong to the people posting them so what's the point?


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Too true*



Glimmerman said:


> And it's comments like that, that ppl don't show their animals. :evil:



I agree with Glimmerman 110%. Totally irresponsible to make a comment like that whether a joke or not. I used to take pride in showing people our animals as others did by sharing pics etc.

What ever happened to decency?:?


----------



## Retic (Jul 23, 2007)

I agree, people don't advertise the fact they have these animals because of the very real danger of being robbed at gunpoint. To make a joke about it is maybe a little tactless.
Hopefully as the price continues to drop they will become less of a target.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Jul 23, 2007)

So are all GTP's born either red or yellow and then turn green later on after a few sheds?


----------



## Retic (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes they all turn green, except the ones that turn yellow or blue but they can all come from either coloured babies ;-)


----------



## zulu (Jul 23, 2007)

viridis said:


> There are some smoking animals in this thread!
> 
> Here are some of ours, we have both red and yellow animals but my favs are our speckleds, (followed by the plain old green with white dots) which came from yellow babies,
> 
> ...


 The one on the right looks hot and the one on the left would breed tree pythons and as they are yellow or red at birth no one will know the difference.LOL


----------



## viridis (Jul 23, 2007)

You lost me zulu warrior man!


----------



## zulu (Jul 23, 2007)

*re show*

Its all good viridus,ile take some of your plain old green ones,its got that bright white markings us zulus crave for


----------



## Kratos (Jul 23, 2007)

Not mine as you all can probably tell, but i want 1 like this. Its owned by Greg Maxwell and is even Het for Albino. I wonder how much an animal of this quality would sell for


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 23, 2007)

Wowowowowowoowowowowowowowowoowoow


----------



## zulu (Jul 23, 2007)

Kratos said:


> Not mine as you all can probably tell, but i want 1 like this. Its owned by Greg Maxwell and is even Het for Albino. I wonder how much an animal of this quality would sell for


Yep truly amazes me,all these piebald botchy looking GTPs,ive looked over greg maxwells sight and i like the blues but thats about it,dont any one breed for nice shades of green,its not rocket science.Yeh easy to please i suppose,ile take all the green ones nobody wants.


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Jul 23, 2007)

*sticks hand in the air* yeah i'll also take a couple of those plain greens that no one wants 

-Penny


----------



## congo_python (Jul 23, 2007)

Did anybody see border security tonight, somebody tried to import atleast 3 greens from thailand (the ones that survived) and thailand would not take them back as they are not a native species, so they had to be euthanised. 
it's a shame but it's the best thing to do to protect our wildlife.

Congo


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 23, 2007)

It was a pity they had to be put to sleep  they were gorgeous


----------



## Miss B (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah very sad. They were real stunners but it was horrible to see that yellow one, dead and decomposing.


----------



## theduclos (Jul 24, 2007)

whats the most expensive snake that can be bought in australia legally? would it be like a blue or red gtp?


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 24, 2007)

Probably albino olives ATM.


----------



## krusty (Jul 24, 2007)

theduclos said:


> whats the most expensive snake that can be bought in australia legally? would it be like a blue or red gtp?



a blue GTP would cost heaps.
the most expensive one that i know about is the female albino olive as hatchys sell for $15000 each.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 24, 2007)

Albino rough scaled python would fetch a bundle I would imagine!


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Albinos*



PhilK said:


> Albino rough scaled python would fetch a bundle I would imagine!



I've heard of just about every type of python being in Albino form but never heard of a rough scales in Albino. Does anyone else know if this has occured? Would be a pretty amazing animal and as PhilK has stated would be worth a bundle.


----------



## Retic (Jul 24, 2007)

No there hasn't been an albino Rough Scale in captivity. Chances are there has been in the wild.


----------



## stagz (Jul 24, 2007)

why are they so cheep overseas?
less demand for them?


----------



## Retic (Jul 24, 2007)

They have been established overseas for many years, not hard to breed, big clutches also lots of imported WC animals as well.
They are still way too expensive here but are coming down quite quickly if you know where to look.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 25, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> I've heard of just about every type of python being in Albino form but never heard of a rough scales in Albino. Does anyone else know if this has occured? Would be a pretty amazing animal and as PhilK has stated would be worth a bundle.


 
Hahaha I was kidding!! But yeah they'd be worth alot!:lol:


----------



## Sanchez (Jul 25, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> I've heard of just about every type of python being in Albino form but never heard of a rough scales in Albino. Does anyone else know if this has occured? Would be a pretty amazing animal and as PhilK has stated would be worth a bundle.



Try petlink you can buy anything off petlink.


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 25, 2007)

*?*



BrendanS said:


> Try petlink you can buy anything off petlink.



Serious comments asked for.:?


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Aug 4, 2007)

Here's one of my chondros. This is an 04 female Biak. 























Here's a link to a great chondro forum. There's more pics and info there than anyone would ever need! Enjoy! 

http://p219.ezboard.com/fmoreliaviridisfrm1


----------



## Retic (Aug 4, 2007)

Beautiful snake Jeremy, I love the yellow and green GTP's.


----------



## snappy (Aug 5, 2007)

just Beautiful snakes there just Beautiful
thanx


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Deano (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.............


----------



## eladidare (Aug 7, 2007)

id rather have a jag, tiger coastal or bumblebee carpet anyday!!!


----------



## Retic (Aug 7, 2007)

Whats a Tiger Coastal and a Bumblebee carpet ?


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's a link that has good info on Tigers.

http://www.reptilicusreptiles.net/htm2/pythons_tiger.htm

I'm also curios about Bumblebees. Do you have any links?


----------



## Retic (Aug 8, 2007)

Actually that was a bit of brain fade on my part, I was thinking Tiger Jag. DOH. :lol:


----------



## Retic (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's one, it would be nice if it turned out like yours Jeremy.


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Aug 8, 2007)

> Actually that was a bit of brain fade on my part,....


I kind of thought so, Boa. You know you're stuff! 


That is a nice looking neo. It's just starting to get some green on the nose. Is it yours?


----------



## Retic (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks, yes I think typing hands in gear before brain out of neutral :lol:

Yes the green can't be seen other than in a photo but I think that could change soon.


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 8, 2007)

it says on that site that no so called tiger carpets are found in the wild??, thats a load of rubbish as stripped coastals like those are infact quite common in the wild.


----------



## Australis (Aug 8, 2007)

reptilicusreptiles said:


> NATIVE REGION: Queensland Australia, though it is a mutation with captive origins. None have been reported in the wild.



Does seem a little strange,i wonder how many people they consulted? lol!


----------



## Retic (Aug 8, 2007)

I must admit I haven't seen anything quite like that in the wild, there are plenty of striped coastals but a Tiger is exceptional. Any photo's Rob ?


----------



## Miss B (Aug 8, 2007)

Jeremy Kriske said:


> http://www.reptilicusreptiles.net/htm2/pythons_tiger.htm


 
Just looked at the 'Jungle Python' page on that website, they say:



> Jungle Carpets are not only beautiful, but they are a pleasure to work with as well. They are normally very docile as adults.


 
:shock:


----------

